# Sony recreates cassette tape capable of storing 185TB of data



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/Storage/Sony-recreates-cassette-tape-capable-of-storing_20778.html



> Sony presented the new cassette tape format at International Magnetics Conference (Intermag) in Europe last week. The tape comes with much more storage capacity than the tapes we once knew. It is capable of holding 148GB per square inch which is it a new record holder for the highest storage density in the magnetic tape medium.
> 
> Magnetic tapes have been the most preferred way of backing up large amounts of data since the 90s. Even though, hard drives have replaced magnetic tape as the preffered way of storage for consumers. But the reality is that the magnetic tapes are drives are still used by companies for mass data backup.A new cassette created by Sony capable of holding 185TB of storage sounds mammoth when compared to 50GB Blu-Ray discs and 1TB PC hard drives.
> 
> ...



holy mother of storage space


----------



## Inceptionist (May 6, 2014)

Great news for data centres.

Off topic: Sony, please bring back Walkman and cassettes now.


----------

